# Hocking River 8/4



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit the Hocking Tuesday night for some Cat action. Right off the Bat we landed a 14lb. Flattie, As it was gettin landed We hooked into another one, This one went 25lbs. After a few hours and 3 Leatherback turtles later We got another 5 lber. Fishing slowed down from 10-11pm, And about 1130, My friend hooked into a nice fish , Ended up being 35lbs and her Biggest fish ever (pic below).Caught one more small Flattie and about 6 more turtles before calling it anight. My Brother and friends were a mile up river from us Fishing and they caught 8 fish all over 7 lbs.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good job. The fish looks nice and healthy, kinda a speckled flathead too.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

How far upstream of the Ohio do you fish? I used to duck hunt 4 mile creek a lot. Do you cat fish above that? Just curious, I always wanted to catch one of those big cats but never did.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

All fish were caught in the Guysville area


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

used to live and fish there, you werent at the devils hole were you? Locals used to call the big eddy that. I have caught numerous 20-45 lbers there over the years. I miss it. Also used to fish across from park. Anyways, nice catch.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

striperfreak said:


> used to live and fish there, you werent at the devils hole were you? Locals used to call the big eddy that. I have caught numerous 20-45 lbers there over the years. I miss it. Also used to fish across from park. Anyways, nice catch.


I've been to Devil's Hole several times! 

Nice cats, Wader!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS to your friend that is a darn nice flattie !!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Never heard of Devils Hole? Wheres it at?? And what park?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Devils hole is just east of guysville on opposite side of river, the park is right in the town of guysville, theres a broken bridge there. At least i think its a park there, i always fished on river road side where i lived,


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The park is named Savannah Park.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I wasnt that far down , But Im going to check those spots out


----------

